# Bailee's Stay at the Zoo Crew



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Resolved:4 month bunny sitter needed!!!!!<--- It started in this thread.

He has been here since 9am. He is going to be staying in the pen for tonight. He is a sweet little guy. He has eaten,pooped, and stretched out. He is a bigger version of Connor. Oh and he is shedding.

To get this blog started...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

He looks like he fits right in there with the zoo crew...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the way people on the forum come together in a time of need. It make me believe that there are still very kind people in this world. 

I am glad he is staying with you and I am also glad his mom worked hard to find a temporary placement while she is gone instead of giving up on him.

Great Job to everyone involved


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

AwwHe has a great set up there. He's a cutie!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

He's so chill. Not even bothered by the dog already.


----------



## Boz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so glad your helping Bailey! Looks like his doing just fine so far.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I'm so glad your helping Bailey! Looks like his doing just fine so far.


He is! He has let all of us pet him. :biggrin2:Working on his cage in a few.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 17, 2009)

woo hoo, he is cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Picture for the day. Maybe more later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Surfer bottom, Apple middle, Bailee top.


----------



## BethM (Aug 17, 2009)

Ali, Bailee looks like a sweetheart!

(And you're an angel for helping him.)


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awwww. Look at my baby!  I miss him already and I haven't even left the country... Give him a snuggle for me

He looks good, nice and relaxed! The cage looks awesome Alicia, thanks!

Lilly


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

waterlilly0212 wrote:


> Awwww. Look at my baby!  I miss him already and I haven't even left the country... Give him a snuggle for me
> 
> He looks good, nice and relaxed! The cage looks awesome Alicia, thanks!
> 
> Lilly



He seems to like it. Started exploring right away. We are enjoying him. Anytime.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 18, 2009)

i just love that bunny condo my two are shedding so you have my sympathies


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Bailee today.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pic's of Bailee. :biggrin2:

Ali- Like your set-up.(cages) I like how you have the names on them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

The plan is for my guys atleast to put pics on them. :biggrin2:Fosters have the rescue card on them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 19, 2009)

Bailee has quite an impressive molt line. Very handsome little bunny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2009)

Very impressive. One of the best I have ever seen!


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 19, 2009)

moulting like an otter rex:rollseyes hartleybun looks like he's wearing a tutu:expressionless


----------



## BethM (Aug 19, 2009)

My buns are jealous of that molt line! They usually just manage tufts all over at once.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> My buns are jealous of that molt line! They usually just manage tufts all over at once.





So I groomed him today....

After Pictures...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 19, 2009)

He's super cute! Looks so much more nicer after being brushed! Hehe! I bet there was _tons _of loose fur flying around?! 

He reminds me of my boy, Magic. They look a lot alike, especially their heads. IfMagic didn't have white on him, I would think Bailee was him! haha! They could be fraternal twins!  

Emily


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello! What's the news of my boy? I have internet access for a few days.  Send him hugs and kisses!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2009)

He destroyed his pillows, and his nut toy. He is almost done shedding. He's looking good. I will try and get some pics up in tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2009)

So my computer crashed. :XThank god my new laptop got here. 

Bailee groomed Rob! Rob being my husband. He is more or less done with his molt. 

Everyone who has come here and fell in love with him. :inlove:


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww.... awesome! Could you put up a picture of him? And of course send him hugs and kisses!!!! 

Love you Bailee-boy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2009)

Bailee right now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 19, 2009)

Somebody misses their bunny-boy!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 19, 2009)

How is Bailee doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2009)

Bailee is running around and about to go back. I have been so busy! With Peg here we have been hanging out and such. I will be doing photo sessions tomorrow of EVERYONE!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay!!! I just got back from another no-internet field trip and can't wait to see my Baileebun!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

EEK! Taking pictures now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

:bunnydance:Uploading.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

To start.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

Give up trying to post here is a slideshow.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Oct 21, 2009)

YAY!!!!! kisses to my boy--- i miss his cute fuzzy face... 

Thanks Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2009)

He's a sweet boy!! He loves my husband. Gets along great with the dog.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

He is so adorable...and friendly. I feel so lucky to have seen all of Ali's crew.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Nov 18, 2009)

How's my boy? Happy and healthy, I hope?  (As are all the other buns too?)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone is great. Bailee is such a sweet boy, he gets along with pretty much anyone through cage bars.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

Bailee X-Mas 09


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awww..... great photos!!!

Well, I leave Costa Rica tomorrow morning.... I will get back late tomorrow night- so I will be in touch! I can't wait to see my boy!

 Hope everything is going well for you Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 14, 2009)

I know we were in shock that it's time for you to come back. I'm sure he misses you.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay! I certainly hope so! Hehehe. I'll give you a call tonite to talk about pick ups?


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2009)

How exciting! I'm so glad this all turned out so well with Bailee getting such good care. Really speaks to the great people on this forum!


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bailee is so adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 15, 2009)

Call when you can. We can set it up.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome! Could you just pm me your address again? Thanks! See you tomorrow!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 16, 2009)

Bailee will be going home soon but I will be getting an emergency intake so his spot will be filled.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 16, 2009)

Bailee should be home and well.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup- Bailee is home and settled in nicely...

Thank you for EVERYTHING Ali!!!!! Everything worked out perfectly and Bailee looks so happy and healthy!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 18, 2009)

What a happy ending to such a wonderful situation. I'm glad Bailee had such a great "vacation!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2009)

:biggrin2:There is a new black bunny in his spot.


----------

